# 1923 Las Vegas Coke Bottle



## ktbi (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm always looking for Nevada bottles (medicines) and saw this on eBay.  I know some of you are Coke collectors and might be interested. I'm not interested in cokes and wouldn't bid on it, but is this a reproduction??? 
 Thnks.....Ron














 Dec 25 1923 Hobbleskirt Coca Cola Bottle Las Vegas NV 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Dec-25-1923-Hobbleskirt-Coca-Cola-Bottle-Las-Vegas-NV_W0QQitemZ150164175243QQihZ005QQcategoryZ13603QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kozmothewonderdog (Sep 26, 2007)

I would say Repro, since I'm pretty sure the 1923 cokes didn't say "No Refill"...

 - Al


----------



## kozmothewonderdog (Sep 26, 2007)

Also, I don't think the early cokes had the serrated bottom...


----------



## digdug (Sep 27, 2007)

It is a repro that Coke came out with in 1988. If it is marked No Refill it is from 1988.  They also did the Christmas Bottle repro in 1989.  That one doesn't have 'No Refill' on it, and is made of thicker glass.  The best way to tell them apart from the real thing is by the bottom.  The City lettering on the original 1923 Christmas Bottle is large letters. The repro uses small letters .   I've seen several at antique stores and ebay with people selling them as an original 1923. I think most people just don't know it is a repro.  But-you will find people that do know it is a repro. I know of a man that sanded a 1989 repro to give it the appearance of case wear and try to sell it as an original with the original contents in it. He left the new style cap on it though.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 27, 2007)

I have seen both of these repros and often wondered why there were two different designs. When I first started I wound up buying one of the 1989 repros from Zanesville OH. Luckily I got it cheap, and it is still in my collection today. 

 The 1989s aren't all that bad as far as design goes. I am still on the look out for a full one. Anyone know what towns were represented?


----------



## digdug (Sep 27, 2007)

I think I have a list at home...someplace...... I'll see if I can find it and post it.  Here is a link to a list for both 1988 and 1989. Scroll down about half way and you will see the Christmas bottles listed. The City/States have a yellow background on the website...once you scroll down and see yellow-stop.
http://www.gono.com/museum2003/commbottles/cocacolahobbleskirt.htm


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like the closest to me is Knoxville, TN. Thanks for the info.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 27, 2007)

Not a repo. Coke put those out around 2000. Along with Sprite and a few others Coke put out for about a year.


----------



## digdug (Sep 28, 2007)

Cap is right...they have also made them other years beside 1988 and 1989.   But-I still consider them repro bottles, even if Coca-Cola has produced them.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with you digdug, just because the same company reproduces them doesn't make the legitimate. They are still repros, just like the reproduction pepsi bottles put out by pepsi for 2000.  






 The one on the left is not part of the set. The other four are.


----------

